# Paphiopedilum Deena Nicol



## Peter20 (Nov 20, 2021)

Hi there! I recently purchased a Paphiopedilum Deena Nicol. Plant looks healthy although it arrived a bit dehydrated and planted in very loose medium. I repotted it on medium bark, with some clay balls and a bit of sphagnum (ca. 3% of total medium content), roots seemed ok. No pathogens, no insects, no rot. I placed it inside a dome (see pics) and now I keep in a home made "greenhouse" a plastic box with a germination mat and clay balls with water at the base. The temperature is almost constant, around 25-27 Celsius and humidity 80-92% with about 300 micromols m2 second light ("Cattleya/Vanda Light". Anyway, a week on and the leaves have perked up, plant looks good. My question is whether these are the right conditions to grow it? I use this "greenhouse"as ER / quarantine for recent purchases before they go into the main area. The Main area is 22-27 Degrees 45-50% humidity. Any comments about growing this hybrid much appreciated!


----------

